# OBS and Nvidia zero copy GPU encoding



## Lloyd Libre (May 30, 2017)

First up please forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place. Second please forgive me if this is something that i have got wrong but here's the set up:

I built an external GPU for my (windows) laptop which runs an nvidia GTX 1050 for realtime 3d graphics generation - it works beautifully

I planned to make use of nvidias shadowplay functionality to record - but apart from nvidia ruining shadowplay (see a lot of very upset gamers) - it simply wont record windowed or full screen output.

I want to make use of nvidias onboard GPU encoding with zero copy, so the video stream is not pushed around to RAM and CPU etc before being pushed back to the card for encoding - this is proving difficult to find

ffmeg libav seems to have the functionality built in but i cant find a codec compiled for windows yet... 

there are few binary exe CLI builds on github

I found a couple of media streaming servers that use GPU transcoding and have their own builds (Emby...)

Does any one know of any way to currently do this or any development that will enable OBS to do this please?

I can currently use OBS with my setup but trying to to work at 720p or higher kills the frame rate (ie cuts it in half)

Hoping you can point me in the right direction, OBS has been the best tool I've tried so far by far :)

Many thanks

Lloyd


----------

